# Setting out the swarm traps for the year



## pedrocr (Jun 5, 2012)

The season seems to be starting over here so we went ahead and set out the swarm traps[1]. Last year we got 4 swarms this way so I'm hopeful for this year. We've tried to improve the locations of the traps (double down on good spots from last year) and use less LGO to not over saturate the smell.

Last year we set out 4 traps and ended up getting 4 swarms (although one was in an owl box). So far we've set out 4 traps and then ran out of gear. We have around 8 acres. How many more would you put in?

[1] http://blog.corujas.net/attracting-swarms-to-get-free-bees


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

10-4 on dat:}

Thanks for the info...I'm setting two out today one at both Catholic Church properties hear near Lizard Creek

Just as soon as the sun comes out this afternoon!


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

4 swarms from 4 traps! Can't do much better than that. If I had your success rate, I would put more.

Phil


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 21, 2012)

I will be putting about 15 out next week. Last year I caught my first swarm the first week of March. I ended up catching over 20 from those 15 traps. 

"How many more would you put in?"
the more the better


----------



## Calbears94 (Jan 24, 2014)

How often do you replace or add more LGO?? I have 9 traps out now and I placed 5 initially and then another 4... The first 5 got a ton of traffic the first 2 weeks but I went to check them today which is week 3 and they are ghost towns... No bees activity at all... We had some heavy rains last week in NorCal so should I add more LGO? My bees are active today so I know bees are out....


----------



## pedrocr (Jun 5, 2012)

Calbears94 said:


> How often do you replace or add more LGO??


Inside the hive I don't add any during the whole season. The bag should be enough. The drops on the landing board I may redo after it rains to try and get the first scouts in. But I'm far from an expert.


----------



## Calbears94 (Jan 24, 2014)

I did do the bag method I covered both ends of a q-tip and left it in the trap... I agree with adding some to the outside because I had no activity.... I just wasn't sure if 3 weeks was too soon or normal?


----------



## pedrocr (Jun 5, 2012)

Calbears94 said:


> I just wasn't sure if 3 weeks was too soon or normal?


Couldn't say.


----------

